
Eric Allen: TipJoy Textpattern plugin - ivankirigin
http://svallens.com/eric/article/60/tipjoy-textpattern-plugin
======
ivankirigin
An early adopter of Tipjoy made this cool plugin. Go and tip him for it, and
use it on your Textpattern blog.

~~~
aston
Hey, Ivan, I realize this isn't the right venue, but I'm not sure what is,
so...

I like you guys's product a lot. The execution's really clean, and it seems
that all that needs proving is the model itself.

My thought, though, is that you guys would drive a lot more tips if you
focused on the people doing the tipping rather than the sites being tipped.
Although there's certainly some altruism involved in tipping, I think the
underlying drive for most when giving to charity is much more selfish. In real
life, people make large donations to get their name put on buildings or to be
respected as philanthropists. People tip in restaurants to not look cheap in
front of their date and contribute to political campaigns so they can tell
their friends they put their money where their mouth is.

In all of those situations, there's at least the ability to prove to other
members of society that you did tip. In the case where you've tipped well
beyond what might have been expected, you even get to be famous.

All of this comes down to the question: Why not provide widgets that show the
top X tippers for a given website? You get peer pressure via the suggestion
that you _should_ be tipping like these guys, and you let the people kicking
in lots of money feel special and be a minor celebrity within that community.
Seems like it could really up the usage of your product.

~~~
ivankirigin
There is an issue of privacy, in that people might not want their tipping
advertised. That said, we're definitely going down this path. We'll make the
experience very open and social. I think the widgets idea is really excellent.

As for the right forum, we've had another idea which we'll implement soon: an
open tippable forum. The feedback form here: tipjoy.com/feedback

Will soon have the option to "make this public". Below it will be a ranked set
of feedbacks given. Users can tip the feedback (and the tips will go to the
submitter) to get the features they want.

I'm really excited about making this open and extensible, so tipjoy could
provide a feedback forum for other sites as well.

Lots coming soon! Thanks for the ideas!

